# Fiorentina - Inter. 22 ottobre, ore 20.45 tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (18 Ottobre 2022)

Continua la grande corsa dell'Inter dopo la vittoria col Barcellona a San Siro la squadra di Inzaghi continua ad arare tutti. La prossima "vittima" per gli ingiocabili è la Fiorentina che potrebbe pareggiare a Firenze solo per grazia ingiocabile.

La partita si giocherà sabato 22 ottobre alle ore 20,45 in diretta su DAZN e Sky


----------



## The P (18 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Continua la grande corsa dell'Inter dopo la vittoria col Barcellona a San Siro la squadra di Inzaghi continua ad arare tutti. La prossima "vittima" per gli ingiocabili è la Fiorentina che potrebbe pareggiare a Firenze solo per grazia ingiocabile.
> 
> La partita si giocherà sabato 22 ottobre alle ore 20,45 in diretta su DAZN e Sky


Hanno affontato il Torino e ora affrontano la Fiorentina nel loro momento peggiore. Hanno sempre una gran fortuna, a differenza nostra. Vedi gli indemoniati di Verona.


----------



## Tsitsipas (18 Ottobre 2022)

The P ha scritto:


> Hanno affontato il Torino e ora affrontano la Fiorentina nel loro momento peggiore. Hanno sempre una gran fortuna, a differenza nostra. Vedi gli indemoniati di Verona.


veramente il torino era quinto quando ci abbiamo giocato.
abbiamo preso l'udinese nel momento migliore. la fiorentina è questa...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (18 Ottobre 2022)

Rientra Lukaku?


----------



## Nomaduk (18 Ottobre 2022)

le prossime contro fiore e bologna sono 2 vittorie scontate. possono perdere punti solo nelle trasferte di juve e atalanta( e qua non mi stupirei di una vittoria)


----------



## kipstar (18 Ottobre 2022)

la fiorentina .....


----------



## diavoloINme (18 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Continua la grande corsa dell'Inter dopo la vittoria col Barcellona a San Siro la squadra di Inzaghi continua ad arare tutti. La prossima "vittima" per gli ingiocabili è la Fiorentina che potrebbe pareggiare a Firenze solo per grazia ingiocabile.
> 
> La partita si giocherà sabato 22 ottobre alle ore 20,45 in diretta su DAZN e Sky


Auguri agli inossidabili.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (18 Ottobre 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> veramente il torino era quinto quando ci abbiamo giocato.
> abbiamo preso l'udinese nel momento migliore. la fiorentina è questa...



Pensa che quando l'abbiamo affrontata noi era prima con zero sconfitte zero pareggi e zero gol subiti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (18 Ottobre 2022)

La Fiorentina


----------



## Nevergiveup (19 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Rientra Lukaku?


Speriamo


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (19 Ottobre 2022)

Se Italiano riuscisse a trovare la quadra, la Fiorentina diventerebbe improvvisamente un'avversaria temibile per chiunque, specialmente in casa. Ad oggi, però, quel momento pare lontano...


----------



## Solo (19 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Continua la grande corsa dell'Inter dopo la vittoria col Barcellona a San Siro la squadra di Inzaghi continua ad arare tutti. La prossima "vittima" per gli ingiocabili è la Fiorentina che potrebbe pareggiare a Firenze solo per grazia ingiocabile.
> 
> La partita si giocherà sabato 22 ottobre alle ore 20,45 in diretta su DAZN e Sky


In questo momento la Fiorentina ha il problema di non riuscire a segnare neanche con le mani. 

Se l'Inter segna almeno 2 reti vince al 100%.


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Continua la grande corsa dell'Inter dopo la vittoria col Barcellona a San Siro la squadra di Inzaghi continua ad arare tutti. La prossima "vittima" per gli ingiocabili è la Fiorentina che potrebbe pareggiare a Firenze solo per grazia ingiocabile.
> 
> La partita si giocherà sabato 22 ottobre alle ore 20,45 in diretta su DAZN e Sky


.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Continua la grande corsa dell'Inter dopo la vittoria col Barcellona a San Siro la squadra di Inzaghi continua ad arare tutti. La prossima "vittima" per gli ingiocabili è la Fiorentina che potrebbe pareggiare a Firenze solo per grazia ingiocabile.
> 
> La partita si giocherà sabato 22 ottobre alle ore 20,45 in diretta su DAZN e Sky


Inzaghi nel pre-gara : a campo e formazioni invertite ora staremmo parlando di inter-fiorentina.
Spiaze , spiaze.
Speriamo ci sia la luce.
Spiaze.

Si chiude qua la conferenza della vigilia del mister.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Continua la grande corsa dell'Inter dopo la vittoria col Barcellona a San Siro la squadra di Inzaghi continua ad arare tutti. La prossima "vittima" per gli ingiocabili è la Fiorentina che potrebbe pareggiare a Firenze solo per grazia ingiocabile.
> 
> La partita si giocherà sabato 22 ottobre alle ore 20,45 in diretta su DAZN e Sky


Partita che non dovrebbe manco disputarsi. Troppo forti gli Ingiocabili.


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

Pronto a gufare, ma temo che con una squadra che in Serie A segna 0.8 gol a partita serva a poco...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2022)

Compagni di gufate, finalmente possiamo utilizzare tutte le energie rimaste contro l'inda  
E finalmente, per una volta, possiamo farlo con le 00 a mollo freschi dei 3 punti appena conquistati


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2022)

up


----------



## Nomaduk (22 Ottobre 2022)

Finita


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ahahah, 1 minuto e 30 e possiamo già spegnere.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

La Viola è una corazzata


----------



## meteoras1982 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Fiorentina scandalosa no comment!!


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Ottobre 2022)

La fiorellina è durata 90 secondi


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Solo con noi sto Italiano si dimena come gli avessimo stuprato la moglie.


----------



## Kayl (22 Ottobre 2022)

se non fosse per la conference avrebbero già cambiato allenatore.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

2 min, ci han messo molto vedo.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

0-2


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Che ca… la Viola


----------



## meteoras1982 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Vergognosi sti fiorentini , mamma mia!!


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Chi voleva Italiano al posto di Pioli?


----------



## 1X2 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Fiorentina ridicola, ma l’Inter da un mesetto a questa parte é bella in forma. Occhio a dare per morti i cuginastri.


----------



## Kaw (22 Ottobre 2022)

Davvero pensavate qualcosa per questa partita? La Fiorentina è alla deriva, Italiano rischia molto secondo me...


----------



## Andreas89 (22 Ottobre 2022)

La Viola è orrenda


----------



## Rudi84 (22 Ottobre 2022)

E poi su youtube i ridicoli interisti stanno dicendo che la nostra partita è stata da ufficio inchieste. Loro invece se la stanno sudando proprio


----------



## Dexter (22 Ottobre 2022)

Cambieranno allenatore e daranno l'anima contro di noi fra qualche giornata. Italiano no comment, ha la 7-8° rosa del campionato...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2022)

La Finocchina squadra ridicola, non ci dà mai soddisfazioni.


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Alla fine diranno che la Fiorentina ha giocato bene avendo il possesso palla, anche se ha perso.


----------



## kipstar (22 Ottobre 2022)

la viola cambierà allenatore prima della partita con noi.....nemmeno quotato....


----------



## Kayl (22 Ottobre 2022)

in sta fiorentina krunic sarebbe il centravanti titolare.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Immagino che a questi, sempre con i titolari, non si rompe mai nessuno nonostante giochino ogni 3 giorni.
Pazzesco


----------



## Rudi84 (22 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Immagino che a questi, sempre con i titolari, non si rompe mai nessuno nonostante giochino ogni 3 giorni.
> Pazzesco


E' più facile che pareggi la fiorentina


----------



## rossonero71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Differenza fra una squadra che ci mette 30 passaggi per attaccare la porta e una che ce ne mette 3.


----------



## admin (22 Ottobre 2022)

Che schifo la Florentia Viola


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Ottobre 2022)

Se non è rigore questo...


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Madonna ma questo è rigore e rosso


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ma il cartellino???


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Immagino che a questi, sempre con i titolari, non si rompe mai nessuno nonostante giochino ogni 3 giorni.
> Pazzesco



Hanno preparatori con le contro00.
Nel 2020-2021, quando Conte li spremeva al massimo, avevano Pintus come preparatore.
Non a caso in quell'anno era riuscito a vincere il premio come miglior preparatore atletico in serie A e si trasferì al Real.

Noi invece da 3 anni abbiamo dei macellai.........e continuiamo ancora a parlare di sfortuna


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Pazzesco. Si è dimenticato il cartellino??? Assurdo


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Ottobre 2022)

Nemmeno ammonito che scandalo. Rosso nettissimo


----------



## Kayl (22 Ottobre 2022)

Piede a martello sulla coscia e niente cartellino? Ma che si è fumato?


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Meno male che aveva detto di aver sbagliato questa settimana con il rosso con l’Atalanta. Pazzesco. Vergogno


----------



## Rudi84 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Campionato regolare come l'anno scorso vedo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Ottobre 2022)

E' già bello che gli ha dato un rigore contro... accontentiamoci...


----------



## Prealpi (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ma come si fa ad non espellere dopo un fallo simile


----------



## Z A Z A' (22 Ottobre 2022)

Mai vista una roba del genere. Mai.
Uno dei rossi più evidenti che si siano mai visti in epoca VAR.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Addirittura Var per Bonaventura per condotta violenta per una spintarella Ahaha.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Non ci sono parole. Continuo a non capacitarmi di come sia stato possibile non dare neanche un cartellino


----------



## Giofa (22 Ottobre 2022)

Valeri è in malafede. Mai avrei pensato di dirlo ma questo mancato rosso è troppo evidente per pensare ad altro


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2022)

Marotta è veramente il toto riina del calcio. Moggi un dilettante a confronto.


----------



## Zlatan87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Che schifo... Sti ladri maiali con buxo di cul grosso così... Mi fanno veramente schifo


----------



## JoKeR (22 Ottobre 2022)

ennesimo scempio, Valeri non ha nemmeno ammonito Di Marco che era da espulsione diretta in qualsiasi sport. E ora la partita è una corrida. 
farsa assoluta, as usual in Italia.


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ho appena visto un'entrata degna di Materazzi, mi confermate che non l'ha neanche ammonito?


----------



## Prealpi (22 Ottobre 2022)

Barella manda allegramente a quel paese l'arbitro..nulla


----------



## TheKombo (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ahahhhahhhhaahhahhhaahhahha
Valeri ahahhahhahhhhhahhhahhha
Il VAR ahhahhhhahhhhahhhhha
......sempre e solo forza Macedonia


----------



## Prealpi (22 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto un'entrata degna di Materazzi, mi confermate che non l'ha neanche ammonito?


Nemmeno ammonito


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

Fatemi poi la morale mi raccomando perché odio troppo l'inter. 
La nuova mafia.


----------



## Rudi84 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto un'entrata degna di Materazzi, mi confermate che non l'ha neanche ammonito?


No neanche ammonito e sicuramente il rigore l'ha fischiato controvoglia. E ridendo e scherzando la fiorentina per quanto siano scarsi si ritrovava per un'ora con un uomo in più


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

Prealpi ha scritto:


> Nemmeno ammonito


Fortuna che ho girato su D+ subito dopo il primo gol.  

Poi mi hanno mandato l'entrata di Materazzi su WhatsApp e sono morto. 

E c'è ancora chi parla dei gobbi, non avendo ancora capito che Marotta ha spostato la cupola alla pinetina...


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2022)

Valeri come al solito sta rovinando la partita. Fischia a caso, gestisce male i giocatori e la partite finisce per diventare una lotta di nervi con giocatori frustrati che si lamentano ad ogni fischio.
Certi arbitri (come il nostro amico Siebert) sono proprio incapaci a dirigere in modo serio.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Ho appena visto un'entrata degna di Materazzi, mi confermate che non l'ha neanche ammonito?


Neanche ammonito. E qualche minuto dopo Var check per Bonaventura per una spintarella 
Comunque per me è un errore tecnico evidente questo


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Fortuna che ho girato su D+ subito dopo il primo gol.
> 
> Poi mi hanno mandato l'entrata di Materazzi su WhatsApp e sono morto.
> 
> E c'è ancora chi parla dei gobbi, non avendo ancora capito che Marotta ha spostato la cupola alla pinetina...


Girami la foto in privato please


----------



## TheKombo (22 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Valeri come al solito sta rovinando la partita. Fischia a caso, gestisce male i giocatori e la partite finisce per diventare una lotta di nervi con giocatori frustrati che si lamentano ad ogni fischio.
> Certi arbitri (come il nostro amico Siebert) sono proprio incapaci a dirigere in modo serio.


O meglio sono perfettamente capaci di fare volutamente danni, la differenza è sottile ma determinante


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

Gravina aprirà un'inchiesta su Tonali .


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Incredibile il rosso non dato all'interista, non lo ha neanche ammonito.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> ennesimo scempio, Valeri non ha nemmeno ammonito Di Marco che era da espulsione diretta in qualsiasi sport. E ora la partita è una corrida.
> farsa assoluta, as usual in Italia.


Il bello é che proprio l'altro giorno ha ammesso l'errore sulla mancata espulsione per Hateboer ed ora ripete l'errore. Come fai a non pensare male?!


----------



## Franco (22 Ottobre 2022)

La serie a è truccata. Più finta di un incontro di wrestling. Ma non è una novità. Mi meraviglio di chi ancora ci perde tempo.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ma è scritto nelle sacre scritture che questi pezzenti debbano essere salvati ?
Chiedo per un ateo.


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Girami la foto in privato please


Ma no, intendevo Dimarco in versione Materazzi. Mi hanno mandato il video della tentata imputazione che ha fatto sul giocatore della Fiorentina. 

Questa è pure peggio di quella col Torino lo scorso anno. Sarebbero stati in dieci per un ora.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il bello é che proprio l'altro giorno ha ammesso l'errore sulla mancata espulsione per Hateboer ed ora ripete l'errore. Come fai a non pensare male?!


Guarda caso anche quelli erano nero azzurri 
Mamma mia vergognoso valeri


----------



## Nomaduk (22 Ottobre 2022)

uno scandalo su dimarco


----------



## JoKeR (22 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il bello é che proprio l'altro giorno ha ammesso l'errore sulla mancata espulsione per Hateboer ed ora ripete l'errore. Come fai a non pensare male?!


È lì apposta.
È tutto scientifico, siamo noi che gli diamo alibi spesso che non esistono.
Non sono incapaci, sono da sempre in malafede e provano sempre ad indirizzare la partita nella direzione richiesta.
Il calcio è l’unico sport in cui il fattore arbitrale è così incisivo ed è lo sport al mondo più taroccato che c’è.
Io amo il Milan ma odio da sempre questo calcio.


----------



## Zlatan87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Giro su ballando con le stelle va... Tanto sta partita è una farsa ormai...


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

E dire che a noi ci ammoniscono ed espellono per gamba alta su rovesciata. 
O per simulazione a centrocampo.

Brividi.


----------



## Kayl (22 Ottobre 2022)

questi è un anno e mezzo che non beccano un rosso.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Cioè vedo rossi ridicoli come quello su Leao a Genova e un intervento a gamba tesa coi tacchetti alti non lo ha neanche ammonito.


----------



## Rudi84 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ma il bello è che dopo il rigore erano gli interisti che continuavano a protestare come se l'avessero rubata a loro la partita. Sarei curioso di sentire l'audio del var tra i 2 arbitri mentre quell'indecente di valeri stava davanti allo schermo


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

Rosso anche per marelli.
Direi che la maggioranza è bulgara.

Tranne che per il sicario col fischietto.


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Ottobre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> questi è un anno e mezzo che non beccano un rosso.


Con Barella che falcia chiunque, protesta, manda a quel paese ed accerchia l'arbitro ad ogni partita peraltro...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Rosso anche per marelli.
> Direi che la maggioranza è bulgara.
> 
> Tranne che per il sicario col fischietto.


Ma sarebbe rosso anche per Bocelli guarda.


----------



## princeps (22 Ottobre 2022)

l'espulsione non data è davvero scandalosa
poi magari pensi all'espulsione di Fikayo contro il Chelsea e fai le tue considerazioni....


----------



## Kayl (22 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ma sarebbe rosso anche per Bocelli guarda.


anche per Walt Disney.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> E dire che a noi ci ammoniscono ed espellono per gamba alta su rovesciata.
> O per simulazione a centrocampo.
> 
> Brividi.


Ma avete visto oggi il giallo ad Origi?
E avete visto i due non gialli per trattenuta su Diaz e fallo su Theo dove Pioli è esploso??
A fine partita Theo era nero e l’arbitro, sapendo che stava facendo (l’arbitro) schifo, non lo ha ammonito perché sapeva anche che era in diffida e sarebbe stato troppo.
Ma lo avete visto che abbiamo vinto 4-1 con un arbitro che ha fischiato a San Siro a senso unico per il Monza? Non me la ricordo bene ma forse manco la punizione del gol del Monza c’era.
Io oggi ero allibito da Marinelli,che infatti è stato canzoneggiato da Pioli e la curva.
La serie A FA SCHIFO.


----------



## Rudi84 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Facciamo una petizione per non fare lo stadio assieme a questi luridi esseri


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Dico solo che Bonaventura ha rischiato di non camminare per parecchio.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Se la Fiorentina non vince questa partita Valeri va radiato domani.


----------



## JoKeR (22 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dico solo che Bonaventura ha rischiato di non camminare per parecchio.


Sarò severo ma giusto: chi non dovrebbe camminare per sempre è Valeri.
Questi vengono pagati tantissimo per prendere volutamente decisioni sbagliate.
È normale? In Itaglia si.
Nemmeno il giallo…


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Dico solo che Bonaventura ha rischiato di non camminare per parecchio.


Doveva stare per terra a rantolare come fa Barella ogni partita (a volte tenendosi pure la gamba sbagliata)...

FORSE così almeno un giallo a dimarco lo dava... 

Invece si è alzato quasi subito per protestare...


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Mi chiedo poi perchè il VAR non lo abbia richiamato nuovamente


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2022)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Ma avete visto oggi il giallo ad Origi?
> E avete visto i due non gialli per trattenuta su Diaz e fallo su Theo dove Pioli è esploso??
> A fine partita Theo era nero e l’arbitro, sapendo che stava facendo (l’arbitro) schifo, non lo ha ammonito perché sapeva anche che era in diffida e sarebbe stato troppo.
> Ma lo avete visto che abbiamo vinto 4-1 con un arbitro che ha fischiato a San Siro a senso unico per il Monza? Non me la ricordo bene ma forse manco la punizione del gol del Monza c’era.
> ...



Proprio Marinelli fu spedito ad arbitrare Milan-Bologna la scorsa stagione come un grande 'Vaffa' verso Maldini. Maldini dopo Milan-Spezia si era lamentato del fatto che l'AIA mandi arbitri poco esperti a fischiare partite scudetto. La risposta del AIA: Un arbitro con tipo partite dirette in Serie A.
La partita fini 0-0 con infinite perdite di tempo da parte del Bologna ed un arbitro che fischio qualsiasi contatto e non fu minimamente in grado di permettere un gioco fluido. Un arbitraggio orribile.
Ecco, questo é Marinelli. Anche oggi ha interpretato tutto a modo suo.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

Vorrei risentire l'audio del var .


----------



## Hellscream (22 Ottobre 2022)

Vedo che Varotta il suo lo fa sempre. Grande Bellosguardo, garanzia di regolarità!


----------



## Kayl (22 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Vedo che Varotta il suo lo fa sempre. Grande Bellosguardo, garanzia di regolarità!


"Riesco a vedere!!!"
Vede l'entrata sul rigore
"No, mi ero sbagliato"


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

Valeri quindi man of the match.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Eccolo li Barella che si rotola mezz'ora a terra ad accarezzarsi il ginocchio come se fosse la tetta della mamma.
Vergognoso


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

Mi chiedo quando una squadra, al cospetto di questi episodi, abbandonerà il campo.

Col var è inutile pure parlare di errore.
Partita truccata.


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Vorrei risentire l'audio del var .


"È arrivato il bonifico di Beppe?" 
"Tranquillo, è arrivato, niente rosso"


----------



## Rudi84 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> "È arrivato il bonifico di Beppe?"
> "Tranquillo, è arrivato, niente rosso"


Si ma dove li trova i soldi? Non ne hanno neanche per l'acqua calda


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ora inizia a tirare fuori cartellini a caso. Fantastico.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Mamma mia cosa si è mangiato qui la Fiorentina. Pazzesco.


----------



## chicagousait (22 Ottobre 2022)

Cosa hanno sbagliato le bistecche fiorentine. 
Gol sbagliato, ora gli interisti segneranno il terzo


----------



## Rudi84 (22 Ottobre 2022)

hahhahahahahaha


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Ottobre 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

IKONEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## chicagousait (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ecco perché non gioco le schedine


----------



## Rudi84 (22 Ottobre 2022)

hahhahahahahaha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2022)

Pareggio Finocchina!!!


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Grande apertura di Kouame


----------



## @[email protected] (22 Ottobre 2022)

Che goal, bellissimo


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

2-2


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

È solo un blackout. 
Chiamate enel.

Comunque Inter bassa da far schifo.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2022)

Apertura fantastica di Kouame e Ikone prima sembra di sbagliare totalmente la giocata ma poi si inventa un gol fantastico. Gioia.


----------



## TheKombo (22 Ottobre 2022)

Me.deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Zenos (22 Ottobre 2022)

Kouame Ikone...quindi non bisogna essere il Real per avere entrambi gli esterni decenti...


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

Inter in difficoltà, adesso Marotta farà espellere qualche fiorentino a caso...


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ecco nonno dzeko , l'unico giocatore che non capisci mai se scatta o cammina.


----------



## bmb (22 Ottobre 2022)

È qui che si gode?


----------



## Andris (22 Ottobre 2022)

gollazzo viola, ora non annullate tutto con le classiche cappellate difensive ma completate la rimonta


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

Penso che alla fine la sculeranno. 

Ma con il rosso al 30esimo era vittoria della Viola al 100%.

Altri 3 punti rubati da Beppe Varotta.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2022)

Guarda che sopresa! Valeri si é - stranamente - dimenticato di ammonire l'INterista dopo il fallo da ammonizione su Biraghi. Ha fatto correre perche c'era il vantaggio, ma al prossimo fischio doveva ammonirlo. Invece...no.


----------



## Kayl (22 Ottobre 2022)

adesso i viola la prenderanno in quel posto, poco ma sicuro, comunque sto gol è stato pazzesco, un minimo errore e finisce in tribuna o sulla bandierina, fare un tiro a giro così forte da quella distanza e metterla sotto la traversa è difficilissimo.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Miracolo di Terracciano.


----------



## claudiop77 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Troppo sbilanciata la Fiorentina.


----------



## Kaw (22 Ottobre 2022)

la Fiorentina gioca come se fosse sotto di due gol, difesa a centrocampo


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Ottobre 2022)

Grande punizione del turco


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Eccolo li che ha dato rigore subito.


----------



## Zenos (22 Ottobre 2022)

Che animale terracciano


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Tra l'altro Terracciano aveva anche preso il pallone per primo. Assurdo.


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Toglietevi dalla testa che l'Inter uscirà dal campo con meno di 3 punti. Non vi fate del male. Truccata com'è sta partita non ci sono speranze


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2022)

Terracciano tocca la palla. Non puo dare rigore. Impossibile.


----------



## Andris (22 Ottobre 2022)

Marchegiani che dice rigore netto quando al replay si vede il portiere passare verso il pallone e Lautaro che striscia la gamba sul corpo del portiere

bisogna smetterla di dare questi rigori assurdi, non è che se il giocatore la tocca prima si può buttare e avere rigore


----------



## R41D3N (22 Ottobre 2022)

Caxx di rigore è? Assurdo


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Che animale terracciano


Ha preso il pallone


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2022)

Lo danno i porci


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2022)

Vedendo quanto discutono stanno per regalare il rigore al Inter. Incredibile. Si vede subito che Terracciano tocca la palla. Discorso chiuso. In un campionato normale.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque sto Dzeko maledetto ogni volta che entra è decisivo.
Ma non era sempre rotto quando giocava con la Roma??


----------



## R41D3N (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ahahahah


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Eccolo li, pazzesco ha dato rigore. Ha preso il pallone


----------



## JoKeR (22 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Proprio Marinelli fu spedito ad arbitrare Milan-Bologna la scorsa stagione come un grande 'Vaffa' verso Maldini. Maldini dopo Milan-Spezia si era lamentato del fatto che l'AIA mandi arbitri poco esperti a fischiare partite scudetto. La risposta del AIA: Un arbitro con tipo partite dirette in Serie A.
> La partita fini 0-0 con infinite perdite di tempo da parte del Bologna ed un arbitro che fischio qualsiasi contatto e non fu minimamente in grado di permettere un gioco fluido. Un arbitraggio orribile.
> Ecco, questo é Marinelli. Anche oggi ha interpretato tutto a modo suo.


Ero allo stadio quel giorno, ricordo tutto.


----------



## bmb (22 Ottobre 2022)

Valeri dalla sezione pinetina colpisce ancora.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2022)

AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA lo da senza andare a guardarlo. Ma non si puo, non si puo. 
Che scandalo. Io non ci credo. Valeri ha la scusa pronto: "Il VAR ha detto che era rigore".
Incredibile. Terracciano ha toccato la palla. Come fai a dare rigore? MA COME CAVOLO FAI?


----------



## JoKeR (22 Ottobre 2022)

Pallone pieno, rigore inesistente in uno sport serio.


----------



## Rudi84 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Quando ha indicato il rigore quel verme di valeri sembrava l'uomo più felice del mondo


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

Grande Beppe!!! 

La farsa della Serie (varott)A!


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Quanto li odio, maledetti.
Due mega aiuti. Dzeko ti venisse una cacarella fulminante ogni volta che ti alzi dalla panchina.


----------



## R41D3N (22 Ottobre 2022)

Io non ho parole...var ridicolo. Il rosso su di marco e questo rigore decisioni assurde


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Marotta ha fatto le sue telefonate


----------



## Zenos (22 Ottobre 2022)

L'ha detto Valeri,bisogna buttarsi,rotolare,urlare...i nostri si alzano e chiedono scusa...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Ottobre 2022)

La riapre valeri. Stiamo assistendo a un furto a mano armata dopo il mancato rosso il rigorello


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

Doppietta di valeri.
Chi ce l'ha al fantacalcio ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2022)

Colione io che spendo tot al mese per vedere questo marciume.


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2022)

Nonostante il VAR due errori decisivi pro Inter. Non puo essere un caso. La Fiorentina dovrebbe lasciare il campo in protesta. Che scandalo


----------



## IDRIVE (22 Ottobre 2022)

E Bonolis che dice?


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Una delle partite più vergognose degli ultimi anni. Siamo ai livelli di Moggi con la Juventus 2004/2005


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Doppietta di valeri.
> Chi ce l'ha al fantacalcio ?



@Divoratore Di Stelle senza dubbio


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Il rosso del rigore nn c’è perché la regola dice che se cerchi di prendere il pallone nn c’è espulsione ma sicuro ammonizione 
Il rigore dell Inter scandalo perché tocca la palla 
Però pure la Fiore che gioca alta i. Quel modo già poteva prenderlo prima


----------



## Hellscream (22 Ottobre 2022)

La colpa è vostra che le guardate ste partite.


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

In Champion infatti se tomori entrava in scivolata L avrebbero ammonito e nn espulsione perché avrebbe cercato di prendere il pallone invece usando le mani nn c’è possibilità di premere pallone


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Una delle partite più vergognose degli ultimi anni. Siamo ai livelli di Moggi con la Juventus 2004/2005



Al epoca non c'era il VAR: Vedere decisioni ed 'errori' che aiutano sempre alla stessa nonostante la possibilita di rivedere le azioni é qualcosa di mai visto. L'inter di Marotta é peggio della Juventus di Moggi.


----------



## Rudi84 (22 Ottobre 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> Il rosso del rigore nn c’è perché la regola dice che se cerchi di prendere il pallone nn c’è espulsione ma sicuro ammonizione
> Il rigore dell Inter scandalo perché tocca la palla
> Però pure la Fiore che gioca alta i. Quel modo già poteva prenderlo prima


Ma intendi che non era da rosso dimarco?


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2022)

Questi rigori non li capirò mai. Il portiere la palla l'ha presa, poco o tanto ma l'ha presa. A questo punto venga messa la regola che il portiere non può uscire dall'area piccola. Anni fa per una cosa cosi davano pure il rosso al portiere.


----------



## Kayl (22 Ottobre 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> Il rosso del rigore nn c’è perché la regola dice che se cerchi di prendere il pallone nn c’è espulsione ma sicuro ammonizione
> Il rigore dell Inter scandalo perché tocca la palla
> Però pure la Fiore che gioca alta i. Quel modo già poteva prenderlo prima


sì ma l'intervento mette in pericolo il giocatore, tacchetti sul ginocchio è rosso diretto. Fosse stato un calcio ok, ma quello è un intervento pericoloso.


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Si per la regola intendo


----------



## Franz64 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Geco indemoniato


----------



## Zenos (22 Ottobre 2022)

Dopo la dichiarazione di ieri,con istigazione alla simulazione,Valeri doveva essere radiato...e invece...


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ha giudicato che nn è atto volontario e cattivo


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Al epoca non c'era il VAR: Vedere decisioni ed 'errori' che aiutano sempre alla stessa nonostante la possibilita di rivedere le azioni é qualcosa di mai visto. L'inter di Marotta é peggio della Juventus di Moggi.


Tra l'altro anche Marelli dice che sul rigore c'è da discutere... Terracciano prende il pallone per primo, Lautaro gli arriva addosso dopo. Che deve fare il portiere? Scomparire?


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ha giudicato che nn è atto volontario e cattivo


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dopo la dichiarazione di ieri,con istigazione alla simulazione,Valeri doveva essere radiato...e invece...



Valeri ha solo fornito le necessarie istruzioni alle m…


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Il rigore è scandaloso però lui dirà che il var ha valutato che nn è errore grave per andarlo a rivedere
Grossa ******* perché dice a dirgli vedi che il portiere ha toccato la palla vai a vedere e giudica meglio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> Il rigore è scandaloso però lui dirà che il var ha valutato che nn è errore grave per andarlo a rivedere
> Grossa ******* perché dice a dirgli vedi che il portiere ha toccato la palla vai a vedere e giudica meglio



Ti ricordi il tocco inventato di Ranocchia sul pallone in Torino-Inter? Ecco, anche qui c'e la scusa preparata: "Se il VAR mi dice che é rigore, che faccio? Mi sono fidato".


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Si infatti


----------



## Giofa (22 Ottobre 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> Il rosso del rigore nn c’è perché la regola dice che se cerchi di prendere il pallone nn c’è espulsione ma sicuro ammonizione
> Il rigore dell Inter scandalo perché tocca la palla
> Però pure la Fiore che gioca alta i. Quel modo già poteva prenderlo prima


No dai l'intervento di Di Marco è pericolosissimo, rosso facilissimo da valutare


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ragazzi ma ancora ne state parlando?? L'inter devono tenerla viva,tipo un malato terminale con l'ossigeno.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Peccato partita che la Fiorentina meritava, questi non hanno combinato niente e si ritrovano 3 gol. Pazzesco che ladrocinio


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Ottobre 2022)

Pippanoglu già ammonito trattiene da dietro al limite. Niente


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Partita rubata ha ragione il nostro amico a dire di nn guardarle


----------



## Andris (22 Ottobre 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Inter si salva per miracolo qui.


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> La riapre valeri. Stiamo assistendo a un furto a mano armata dopo il mancato rosso il rigorello


Bisogna chiamare i carabinieri spiegando che allo stadio Franchi è in corso una rapina


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

PAREGGIOOOOOOO


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Ottobre 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOLLLLLL


----------



## Rudi84 (22 Ottobre 2022)




----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

Goooooooooooooooplllllll


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2022)

Jovic!!! GODO!


----------



## Zenos (22 Ottobre 2022)

Joviccccccc


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Jovic!!! maledetti non rubatela


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

-7 melmeeeeeeeee

Salutatemi i gobbi maialiiiiii


Marotta sucaaaaaa


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ora arriva il maxirecupero in omaggio da parte di Valeri


----------



## chicagousait (22 Ottobre 2022)

Gran gol


----------



## Manchester2003!! (22 Ottobre 2022)

spettacolo


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

3-3. Dio esiste.


----------



## Andris (22 Ottobre 2022)

pareggio che va stretto ai viola


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooù
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooo
ooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooolllllllll
lllllllllllllll
llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
llllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll


----------



## R41D3N (22 Ottobre 2022)

Seeeeeeeeee


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2022)

Attenzione alla zona culo


----------



## Manchester2003!! (22 Ottobre 2022)

spettacolo


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

Madonna l'armeno cosa si è mangiato.......


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Incredibile Mikytharian cosa si è mangiato. Assurdo a questi dell'Inter le gambe non si spezzano mai.


----------



## R41D3N (22 Ottobre 2022)

Adesso non fate scherzi


----------



## Kaw (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ma la Fiorentina vuole difendere almeno un minimo?


----------



## R41D3N (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ma perché non abbassano il baricentro e difendono sto pareggio zio porcospino!


----------



## Zenos (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sentite il telecronista,interista dentro


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

non ci credo. andassero a quel paese tutti. maledetti culosi.


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

Vabbè dai, se la sono venduta...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sparatemi


----------



## Kayl (22 Ottobre 2022)

Venuti ha rinviato addosso all'avversario e preso gol, ma come si fa...


----------



## Kaw (22 Ottobre 2022)

Allucinante oh


----------



## Andris (22 Ottobre 2022)

è fallo di Dzeko


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2022)

No, vabbe.
Fallo di Dzeko non fischiato. Il difensore che tira sul Interista e segna quello che dovrebbe essere un autogl. Non so che dire.


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Vabbè fallo su Milenkovic.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2022)

L'inter segna solo al 95. Potrebbero giocare solo un minuto.


----------



## Hellscream (22 Ottobre 2022)

Limone è un caso che va studiato in laboratorio.


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ma cos'ha combinato Venuti.........


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

Hanno rubato ancora. 
Incredibile.


----------



## Zenos (22 Ottobre 2022)

C'è un fallo assurdo su Milenkovic a centrocampo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2022)

Fallo netto di DZeko.


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> è fallo di Dzeko


Dai, non c'è niente...

C'è solo quel beota di Venuti....


----------



## AntaniPioco (22 Ottobre 2022)

Chi è quell'idiota che pur essendo in anticipo ha calciato la palla su mikhtarian?


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

È fallo di dzeko.


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Vabbè fallo su Milenkovic.



Non ha nemmeno protestato Milenkovic....


----------



## chicagousait (22 Ottobre 2022)

Io avrei cercato di fare fallo sprecando un'espulsione


----------



## Andris (22 Ottobre 2022)

e l'arbitro anti var, come orsato, che non vuole mai rivedere


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Vergognoso. Vergognoso. Non 'è da dire niente. Andatevene


----------



## Nomaduk (22 Ottobre 2022)

Vabe e la fiorentina


----------



## Manchester2003!! (22 Ottobre 2022)

le solite ***** di Firenze


----------



## R41D3N (22 Ottobre 2022)

Venduti...farabutti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Poi dopo Empoli-Milan dicevano che eravamo noi gli sculati eh


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> È fallo di dzeko.



Sai perchè non è fallo? Perchè Milenkovic non s'è tuffato urlando....


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque questi della Fiorentina pure sono idioti. Era finita mamma mia ma come si fa.


----------



## Mika (22 Ottobre 2022)

Dai se la sono venduta....


----------



## Kaw (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sempre Dzeko tra le palle, ma la Fiorentina non ha mai difeso


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

Rapina a mano armata di Beppe Varotta.

Ma pure i fiorentini sono ritardati come pochi.


----------



## Andris (22 Ottobre 2022)

e che si fregano pure alla fine


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Robe da smettere con il calcio, fossi un tifoso della fiorentina staccherei


----------



## Dexter (22 Ottobre 2022)

Truccatissima. É tipo la WWE ormai il calcio


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque partita da ufficio inchieste.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Vincono ma sempre schifo fanno.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2022)

Non voglio credere a ciò che ho visto.


----------



## Kayl (22 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Chi è quell'idiota che pur essendo in anticipo ha calciato la palla su mikhtarian?


quello che l'anno scorso in coppa italia contro i gobbi ha fatto autogol.


----------



## Solo (22 Ottobre 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Chi è quell'idiota che pur essendo in anticipo ha calciato la palla su mikhtarian?


Venuti....


----------



## R41D3N (22 Ottobre 2022)

Queste cose fanno passare la voglia di seguire il calcio.. dico davvero. Una rapina a mano armata


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque questi della Fiorentina pure sono idioti. Era finita mamma mia ma come si fa.


Incapaci a fare due passaggi e terminare la partita.
Pure Terraciano che non riusciva manco a rinviare la palla.

Una squadra scollata che non aveva senso


----------



## ILMAGO (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ma che roba è?!
Mai visto un goal così di c.ulo dai 
Mai nella storia sto goal al 95’ di rimpallo


----------



## Andris (22 Ottobre 2022)

la fiorentina non si è difesa perchè giustamente dopo un secondo tempo DOMINATO ha provato a vincere, come meritava.
purtroppo è stata sfigata, poi ha qualche giocatore scarso


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Non voglio credere a ciò che ho visto.



Io ho visto un grosso furto con c…


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (22 Ottobre 2022)

Alla fine Valeri l'ha vinta. Un Fiorentina bellissima battuta dal fenomeno del AIA. Anche dopo il pareggio temevo una sua decisione pro Inter e puntualmente é arrivata sul fallo di Dzeko.
Una squadra di falliti che pero ha un top player acquistato da parte di Marotta che ha deciso la partita anche oggi.

VERGOGNA!


----------



## Hellscream (22 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vincono ma sempre schifo fanno.


È proprio questo il problema. Noi se facciamo schifo non vinciamo nemmeno se giochiamo due giorni di fila.


----------



## Franco (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ma quante sono le partite in serie a decise nei minuti di recupero? Penso record mondiale. Campionato più tarocco del wrestling.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2022)

Lasciatemelo comunque dire.
venuti è una testa di c.
somaro che non è altro, la partita era ormai finita


----------



## Maurizio91 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vincono ma sempre schifo fanno.


Come i luridi bianconeri, vincono ma li temo zero. Non vanno da nessuna parte, neanche con l'arbitro con la loro casacca.
Lo scudetto è una partita tra Milan e Napoli


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> È proprio questo il problema. Noi se facciamo schifo non vinciamo nemmeno se giochiamo due giorni di fila.




Siamo milanisti. Non dobbiamo accontentarci solo di vincere.


----------



## ILMAGO (22 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lasciatemelo comunque dire.
> venuti è una testa di c.
> somaro che non è altro, la partita era ormai finita


Infatti era finita l’azione, un autogoal praticamente. Scarso forte sto venuti… poi si chiedono alla Fiorentina come fanno a esser decimi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2022)

VenDuti, altro che Venuti.


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Lo sapevo che nn era finita però pensavo anche di aver visto abbastanza cose del altro mondo 
Nn so se è più rubata o è la Fiore stuoida


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Lasciatemelo comunque dire.
> venuti è una testa di c.
> somaro che non è altro, la partita era ormai finita



Povero Venuti


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Ma difenditi che cazzò almeno gli ultimi minuti poi quel ***** di portoere rinvia subito mancavano 30 secondi


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Io mi chiedo, il calcio italiano cosa se ne fa di una squadra inutile come la fiorentina?? Che poi vengono a rompere il caxxo a noi con partitoni stellari. Ma andate aff


----------



## Giofa (22 Ottobre 2022)

No vabbè ma anche questo è un chiaro ed evidente errore.
Al di là di venuti anche l'atteggiamento di milenkovic negli ultimi 20 minuti è stata sospetta


----------



## Kaw (22 Ottobre 2022)

Io ho urlato subito al contrasto precedente perchè mi era sembrato fallo, e dal replay si vede che Dzeko spinge l'avversario, ma l'arbitro è quello che è.
Ma è assurdo al 95° lasciare tutto quel campo da difendere, scriteriati.


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Guarda nn riuscirò a dormire ho cercato in tutti i modi di darmi spiegazioni oggi ma ora nn riesco


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Poi si vede che l arbitro lo fa apposta perché Tutti la fischiano anche se nn è fallo perché la partita è finita ed evita che succede qualcosa lo fanno tutti


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Ottobre 2022)

Vi rendete conto che due terzi delle partite di serie A si risolvono dopo i 90 minuti, vanificando tutto quello che succede prima? Per me non è molto limpido.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vi rendete conto che due terzi delle partite di serie A si risolvono dopo i 90 minuti, vanificando tutto quello che succede prima? Per me non è molto limpido.



Significa che i bonifici arrivano solo con risultato incerto


----------



## bmb (22 Ottobre 2022)

Rosso a Dimarco, rigore inventato, fallo di Dzeko sull'azione del 4 a 3. Partita in pieno stile Inter.


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

Diosanto però quanto sono brutti.
Stile inter.
E si esaltano pure.

Capito ora perché li odio ?
Sono la nuova mafia.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> Ma difenditi che cazzò almeno gli ultimi minuti poi quel ***** di portoere rinvia subito mancavano 30 secondi



Un altro somaro senza cervello.
Tra lui e venuti non ne fanno uno in 2.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Rosso a Dimarco, rigore inventato, fallo di Dzeko sull'azione del 4 a 3. Partita in pieno stile Inter.



Le m... non hanno stile.


----------



## Kayl (22 Ottobre 2022)

la cosa divertente è che persino dzeko si era fermato perché convinto che fischiasse fallo.


----------



## Franco (22 Ottobre 2022)

Kaw ha scritto:


> Io ho urlato subito al contrasto precedente perchè mi era sembrato fallo, e dal replay si vede che Dzeko spinge l'avversario, ma l'arbitro è quello che è.
> Ma è assurdo al 95° lasciare tutto quel campo da difendere, scriteriati.



Non è assurdo, se è voluto. Ma non solo oggi: sono tante le partite in a che puzzano. E nelle serie inferiori è peggio.


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Poi è logico che la Fiore nn sa difendere gli ha regalato 4 gol per giocare alti in quel modo 
Questi sono altri discorsi 
A mente fredda ci sta anche la giornata di dzeko e il difensore che nn deve andare in anticipo ma deve aspettare al massimo fargli fallo invece cerca anticipo lo sposta e ciao


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Povero Venuti


Madonna è sempre lui? Lo stesso che regalo' il gol alla Juventus?


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2022)

Kayl ha scritto:


> la cosa divertente è che persino dzeko si era fermato perché convinto che fischiasse fallo.



Si ma dai, Milenkovic non è un ragazzino, ti senti spingere sulla schiena, devi cadere!! E' l'ABC del calcio... se resti in piedi e non protesti lascia giocare, se appena ti tocca sulla schiena voli e gridi è fallo tutta la vita.... folpo!!! Poi Venuti manco lo commento, un cross cosi lo devi aggredire e spararla frontalmente, a costo di regalare un angolo...il portiere li ti deve aiutare, non so se l'ha fatto, ti deve chiamare uomo o solo....


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Madonna è sempre lui? Lo stesso che regalo' il gol alla Juventus?



Sempre lui.
E sarà anche il candidato n° 1 per il goal che subiremo.
L'altro sarà di Saponara ovviamente, appena subentrato


----------



## Kayl (22 Ottobre 2022)

marktom87 ha scritto:


> Poi è logico che la Fiore nn sa difendere gli ha regalato 4 gol per giocare alti in quel modo
> Questi sono altri discorsi
> A mente fredda ci sta anche la giornata di dzeko e il difensore che nn deve andare in anticipo ma deve aspettare al massimo fargli fallo invece cerca anticipo lo sposta e ciao


italiano è un fesso, aveva visto l'andazzo e a 30 secondi dalla fine urlava ai suoi di attaccare lasciando 2 difensori centrali a centrocampo. Cosa dovevano fare per fargli capire l'andamento della giornata? Sodomizzargli la moglie mentre gli versavano fegato d'oca nel serbatoio del pullman?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Fiorentina polli e Venuti ridicolo, ma senza Valeri l'Inter non avrebbe mai vinto.


----------



## R41D3N (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sono disgustato, quanto visto mi ha francamente stancato. Penso mi prenderò una pausa da questo schifo di sport pilotato e truccato ai massimi livelli oramai.


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sono troppo incassato raga come devo fare


----------



## ILMAGO (22 Ottobre 2022)

Io sto venuti non lo vorrei manco al calcetto altro che serie A… poi non ci spieghiamo perché siamo fuori dai mondiali, guarda che gente gioca dai


----------



## Kaw (22 Ottobre 2022)

La Fiorentina aveva già rischiato il quarto gol 10 secondi dopo il pareggio, con Mkhitaryan che da dentro l'area piccola non si sa come abbia fatto a non tirare. Non si può giocare in quel modo dai


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

Oggi giornata nera per lo sport.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Ottobre 2022)

la Fiorentina che prende il contropiede a 20 secondi falla fine fa ridere. Valeri fa ancora più ridere, oggi ha veramente arbitrato Pro-Inda, una roba al limite dello scandalo.


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque il non rosso di Di Marco è un qualcosa di illogico......


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque il non rosso di Di Marco è un qualcosa di illogico......


La cosa più scandalosa è che non lo ha neanche ammonito.


----------



## Jino (22 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> La cosa più scandalosa è che non lo ha neanche ammonito.



Non puoi non dare rosso li. Prevedo qualche sospensione lunedi...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non puoi non dare rosso li. Prevedo qualche sospensione lunedi...


Più probabile che gli daranno una medaglia secondo me.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sempre lui.
> E sarà anche il candidato n° 1 per il goal che subiremo.
> L'altro sarà di Saponara ovviamente, appena subentrato



Hai deciso di remare contro di noi?


----------



## diavoloINme (22 Ottobre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Non puoi non dare rosso li. Prevedo qualche sospensione lunedi...


C'è profumo di promozione invece. 
Man of the match.


----------



## Roten1896 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Il sedere infinito di questi fa passare la voglia di tifare contro il Napoli. Meglio che Spalletti continui a vincere. Ma tanto pure loro li fermerà il sistema.

Complimenti a Valeri. Impeccabile


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque la Fiorentina pure mamma mia ma come fai a prendere gol cosi. Terracciano dio santo perdi 20 minuti prima di rinviare il pallone a 1 minuto dalla fine santissimo


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque la Fiorentina pure mamma mia ma come fai a prendere gol cosi. Terracciano dio santo perdi 20 minuti prima di rinviare il pallone a 1 minuto dalla fine santissimo



Povero Commisso. Ci avrà pure creduto.


----------



## RickyB83 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sta partita mi ha ucciso il morale..


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Dzeko maledetto ogni volta che entra sempre decisivo. 
Un pranzo di pesce a Gubbio ogni volta che si alza dalla panchina.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (22 Ottobre 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Comunque il non rosso di Di Marco è un qualcosa di illogico......



può essere solo malafede. Vai al VAR, vedi l'intervento spezza gambe e non tiri fuori il rosso? Va sospeso a tempo indeterminato


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Raga a me ha distrutto questa partita ma per i regali del arbitro e della Fiore nn ta ti per il gol al 95 perché quello fa parte del gioco lo united ha vinto una Champion con il Bayer il real ha recuperato due Champion con L atletico alla fine quindi ci sta 
Però con questi regali no sia dall arbitro che degli avversari


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Comunque la Fiorentina pure mamma mia ma come fai a prendere gol cosi. Terracciano dio santo perdi 20 minuti prima di rinviare il pallone a 1 minuto dalla fine santissimo



Alla fine ci sta, se fosse terminata 3-3 avremmo tutti lodato la voglia di tentare un ultimo assalto da parte della fiorentina.
Purtroppo avevano un figlio di cagna in difesa che ha vanificato tutto


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Alla fine ci sta, se fosse terminata 3-3 avremmo tutti lodato la voglia di tentare un ultimo assalto da parte della fiorentina.
> Purtroppo avevano un figlio di cagna in difesa che ha vanificato tutto


Ci sta perchè? La Fiorentina doveva giocare almeno 60 min di partita con un uomo in più. Va bene tutto ma sono stati rapinati, non possiamo dire che ci sta.
Questi sono veramente ingiocabili nel senso che ogni volta che giochi trovano un modo di sfangarla sempre.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ci sta perchè? La Fiorentina doveva giocare almeno 60 min di partita con un uomo in più. Va bene tutto ma sono stati rapinati, non possiamo dire che ci sta.
> Questi sono veramente ingiocabili nel senso che ogni volta che giochi trovano un modo di sfangarla sempre.



Il mio messaggio era riferito all'ultimo rinvio di terracciano


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Ci sta perchè? La Fiorentina doveva giocare almeno 60 min di partita con un uomo in più. Va bene tutto ma sono stati rapinati, non possiamo dire che ci sta.
> Questi sono veramente *ingiocabili* nel senso che ogni volta che giochi trovano un modo di sfangarla sempre.



Ignobili, è il termine giusto.


----------



## Rudi84 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sono curioso di sentire cosa dice commisso che di solito è uno che non le manda a dire. Spero che gli dia dei ladri in diretta tv


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Raga nn so se ci crederete o no ma ho premuto cancella account su dazn nn riesco sono troppo nervoso poi voi direte vabbè si può recuperare 
Sicuramente in futuro lo recupererò ma penso n prima di una settimana se nn fino ai mondiali perché sono scioccato


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Sono curioso di sentire cosa dice commisso che di solito è uno che non le manda a dire. Spero che gli dia dei ladri in diretta tv



Commisso parla ma poi magari gli venderà … Venuti


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Sono schifato già vedo solo le partite del Milan stasera nn sono uscito e mi è mangiato di vedere sta ladrata


----------



## kYMERA (22 Ottobre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Commisso parla ma poi magari gli venderà … Venuti


Venuti pure è recidivo. Ma dio santo buttala in calcio d'angolo.
Non si può dai veramente, non si può.
Questi ce li porteremo fino alla fine alle spalle grazie a sti punti rubacchiati da una parte all'altra.


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Infatti di destro tirala verso l’angolo dall altre parte comunque dal vivo subito mi ha dato la sensazione che avrebbe fatto quella ******* che me le ricordo ai tempi che giocavo a calcetto io con scarsi di ragazzi contro


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Venuti pure è recidivo. Ma dio santo buttala in calcio d'angolo.
> Non si può dai veramente, non si può.
> *Questi ce li porteremo fino alla fine alle spalle grazie a sti punti rubacchiati da una parte all'altra.*



Li stanno spingendo per farli arrivare almeno in CL e non farli fallire.


----------



## Rudi84 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Pensate il livello di intelligenza degli interisti: sul sito della gazzetta nei commenti sulla moviola della partita parlando del gol del 3-4 un ridicolo interista dice che se era fallo di dzeko allora era fallo anche quello di Giroud su sanchez nel derby. Ditemi voi come si può ragionare con certi esseri


----------



## JoKeR (22 Ottobre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Pensate il livello di intelligenza degli interisti: sul sito della gazzetta nei commenti sulla moviola della partita parlando del gol del 3-4 un ridicolo interista dice che se era fallo di dzeko allora era fallo anche quello di Giroud su sanchez nel derby. Ditemi voi come si può ragionare con certi esseri


La colpa è solo nostra.
Dobbiamo evitare di vedere qualsiasi partita degli avversari e dobbiamo evitare di parlare almeno con juventini e interisti.
Io più o meno adotto queste semplici regole e quando sgarro mi innervosisco.. stasera ho visto l’Inter.. assurdo!!!!!! Una ladrata epocale, e mi ricordo ancora le menate sul fallo laterale di Tonali!!
Boicottiamo questo calcio di m…


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Diciamo che pure lì nn è fallo di giroud però nn è clamoroso se lo fischia dobbimozesssre onesti


----------



## Blu71 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Pensate il livello di intelligenza degli interisti: sul sito della gazzetta nei commenti sulla moviola della partita parlando del gol del 3-4 un ridicolo interista dice che se era fallo di dzeko allora era fallo anche quello di Giroud su sanchez nel derby. Ditemi voi come si può ragionare con certi esseri



Già parlare di intelligenza è eccessivo e mi preclude ogni commento.


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Comunque quello di dzeko nn è il più clamoroso perché l’ha è stato furbo e scemò milenkovic


----------



## maxxxxi222 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Inzaghi cosa dice stasera?
Arbitraggio osceno, dovevano restare in 10 dopo 30' e sul gollonzo finale c'è un evidente fallo ad inizio azione.

Comunque hanno una fase difensiva imbarazzante, molto peggio della nostra


----------



## Giofa (22 Ottobre 2022)

maxxxxi222 ha scritto:


> Inzaghi cosa dice stasera?
> Arbitraggio osceno, dovevano restare in 10 dopo 30' e sul gollonzo finale c'è un evidente fallo ad inizio azione.
> 
> Comunque hanno una fase difensiva imbarazzante, molto peggio della nostra


Ha detto grandissima Inter per 35 minuti, poi dopo il rigore si sono innervositi protestando troppo (sigh) ma grande carattere


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Noi siamo stati fortunati nn rubato voglio precisare con Empoli e Verona e ci hanno rubato però nn arbitro Napoli 
Atalanta invece nn hanno espulso hateboor


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (22 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Diosanto però quanto sono brutti.
> Stile inter.
> E si esaltano pure.
> 
> ...


Tu pensa che durante la loro partita uno di loro ha trovato il tempo per commentare le mie storie Instagram da San Siro dicendo che il Monza si è scansato.
Sono malati


----------



## marktom87 (22 Ottobre 2022)

Con la juve fallo di theo ma è tutta un altra azione anche se fischiava li nn c’era l’angolo


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> Tu pensa che durante la loro partita uno di loro ha trovato il tempo per commentare le mie storie Instagram da San Siro dicendo che il Monza si è scansato.
> Sono malati


Esattamente: gente malata.


----------



## maxxxxi222 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> Ha detto grandissima Inter per 35 minuti, poi dopo il rigore si sono innervositi protestando troppo (sigh) ma grande carattere


Incommentabile....
Già sul 1 a 0 la fiorentina ha avuto 2 ottime occasioni per pareggiare.

L'inter ha giocato bene solo dal 2 a 2, complice anche l'atteggiamento sbilanciato della viola. Dopo il 3 a 2 era in totale controllo, poi ha pensato bene di togliere lautaro riaprendo tutto.

In tutto ciò, prendo atto che sul rigore, nonostante la grazia concessa a di marco, trovassero anche di che protestare


----------



## Davidoff (23 Ottobre 2022)

Campionati palesemente indirizzati, l’inda deve arrivare in cl, altrimenti li aspetta il fallimento.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Ottobre 2022)

Meglio così ragazzi.. a fine anno almeno se arrivan dietro non la menano tutta estate col Sanchez di turno.


----------



## folletto (23 Ottobre 2022)

Ho visto la sintesi ora. Ma veramente non è stato ammonito dimarco per l'entrata su Jack?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (23 Ottobre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ho visto la sintesi ora. Ma veramente non è stato ammonito dimarco per l'entrata su Jack?


È questa cosa che mi fa pensare alla malafede e non semplicemente all’incompetenza, cioè che l’interista non è stato neanche ammonito.


----------



## Zenos (23 Ottobre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ho visto la sintesi ora. Ma veramente non è stato ammonito dimarco per l'entrata su Jack?


Tra 1 mese Valeri chiederà scusa. 
"Non ho ammonito perché Bonaventura non è stato portato via in barella".


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2022)

Corriere dello Sport in prima pagina : pazza Inter.


Il sistema non esiste. -cit-
Quindi oggi l'inter non var ?


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2022)

Ma i trombettieri di corte che scoppiavano per la nostra vittoria di Empoli cosa dicono ora per la rapina a mano armata ?
Sarà tutto ok ora.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> È questa cosa che mi fa pensare alla malafede e non semplicemente all’incompetenza, cioè che l’interista non è stato neanche ammonito.


È colpa della gamba di Bonaventura che non si è fratturata.
Parafrasando valeri.


----------



## sunburn (23 Ottobre 2022)

Non ho visto la partita dell’Inter. Cos’è successo?


----------



## kYMERA (23 Ottobre 2022)

Ho dormito di malissimo per sti merdosi.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Non ho visto la partita dell’Inter. Cos’è successo?


Nulla , valeri migliore in campo per gli ingiocabili.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2022)

Ma Commisso, lotito , adl e Marino oggi non si scandalizzano ?
Ah no , pazza Inter.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2022)

Per i trombettieri del tubo vittoria meritata. 
Non c'erano dubbi.


----------



## Rudi84 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Vi dirò la verità: se ieri avessimo perso col monza sarei stato meno incazzato di quanto lo sono ora o ieri sera guardando quella cosidetta partita di calcio


----------



## Hellscream (23 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Per i trombettieri del tubo vittoria meritata.
> Non c'erano dubbi.


È per questo che sta gente ha credibilità pari allo ZERO, perché intellettualmente disonesti.


----------



## R41D3N (23 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma Commisso, lotito , adl e Marino oggi non si scandalizzano ?
> Ah no , pazza Inter.


Davvero vergognoso come le magagne arbitrali a favore di questi vermi vengano ignorate dal sistema. Ieri abbiamo assistito a tre episodi chiave che hanno determinato il risultato altro che pazza inter. E a noi che ci hanno massacrato per una rimessa laterale 9 mt più avanti...


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2022)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Davvero vergognoso come le magagne arbitrali a favore di questi vermi vengano ignorate dal sistema. Ieri abbiamo assistito a tre episodi chiave che hanno determinato il risultato altro che pazza inter. E a noi che ci hanno massacrato per una rimessa laterale 9 mt più avanti...


Il corriere dello Sport una vergogna.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Ottobre 2022)

il bello è che è impossibile fare un ragionamento sensato con sti qui. Purtroppo abitando a Milano ne conosco a centinaia. Stamattina all'accenno che hanno "rubato" mi hanno iniziato a fare l'elenco dei furti del Milan, come la rimessa di Tonali o altre robe del 1982 che ricordano solo loro. Inutile spiegare la differenza tra una rimessa battuta 10 metri avanti come ce ne sono a migliaia e un arbitro che va al VAR e vede un intervento assassino e non tira nemmeno fuori un giallo. Non ci arrivano, non ce la fanno. Come col Torino l'anno scorso con il VAR che dice palla, palla ha preso la palla. Non si tratta di interpretazioni o errori veniali, ma robe che possono succedere solo per malafede palese. Pensano comunque di essere sempre derubati, quando l'anno scorso hanno avuto una serie di episodi a favore mentre noi danneggiati all'inverosimile (ma si ricorderanno sempre la spinta di Tonali su Acerbi o il "c'era fallo di GiGiroud su Sanches). Inutile imbastire conversazioni. FOrtunatamente sono semi-falliti e li vedremo galleggiare tra il 4-6 posto nei prossimo 3-4 anni.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il bello è che è impossibile fare un ragionamento sensato con sti qui. Purtroppo abitando a Milano ne conosco a centinaia. Stamattina all'accenno che hanno "rubato" mi hanno iniziato a fare l'elenco dei furti del Milan, come la rimessa di Tonali o altre robe del 1982 che ricordano solo loro. Inutile spiegare la differenza tra una rimessa battuta 10 metri avanti come ce ne sono a migliaia e un arbitro che va al VAR e vede un intervento assassino e non tira nemmeno fuori un giallo. Non ci arrivano, non ce la fanno. Come col Torino l'anno scorso con il VAR che dice palla, palla ha preso la palla. Non si tratta di interpretazioni o errori veniali, ma robe che possono succedere solo per malafede palese. Pensano comunque di essere sempre derubati, quando l'anno scorso hanno avuto una serie di episodi a favore mentre noi danneggiati all'inverosimile (ma si ricorderanno sempre la spinta di Tonali su Acerbi o il "c'era fallo di GiGiroud su Sanches). Inutile imbastire conversazioni. FOrtunatamente sono semi-falliti e li vedremo galleggiare tra il 4-6 posto nei prossimo 3-4 anni.


I loro gol sono belli.
Quelli degli altri regali o blackout. 
La partita era morta , l'hanno resuscitata loro.

È la teoria melmacentrica : tutto gira attorno alla melma .
Altro che Copernico e Galileo, dilettanti loro.


----------



## Nomaduk (23 Ottobre 2022)

Cmq le melme hanno una difesa di palta.


----------



## Milanoide (23 Ottobre 2022)

Leao ammonito ed espulso per una rovesciata.
Di Marco assolto per una mossa di Kung Fu.


----------



## Maurizio91 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Cmq le melme hanno una difesa di palta.


Con 17 gol subiti, nella classifica per miglior difesa sono addirittura 14esimi, a pari merito col Bologna. 
Solo Monza, Samp, Cremonese, Verona e Spezia hanno subito più gol.

Sono settimi, e dovrebbero stare pure più in basso, in piena metà classifica


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (23 Ottobre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> il bello è che è impossibile fare un ragionamento sensato con sti qui. Purtroppo abitando a Milano ne conosco a centinaia. Stamattina all'accenno che hanno "rubato" mi hanno iniziato a fare l'elenco dei furti del Milan, come la rimessa di Tonali o altre robe del 1982 che ricordano solo loro. Inutile spiegare la differenza tra una rimessa battuta 10 metri avanti come ce ne sono a migliaia e un arbitro che va al VAR e vede un intervento assassino e non tira nemmeno fuori un giallo. Non ci arrivano, non ce la fanno. Come col Torino l'anno scorso con il VAR che dice palla, palla ha preso la palla. Non si tratta di interpretazioni o errori veniali, ma robe che possono succedere solo per malafede palese. Pensano comunque di essere sempre derubati, quando l'anno scorso hanno avuto una serie di episodi a favore mentre noi danneggiati all'inverosimile (ma si ricorderanno sempre la spinta di Tonali su Acerbi o il "c'era fallo di GiGiroud su Sanches). Inutile imbastire conversazioni. FOrtunatamente sono semi-falliti e li vedremo galleggiare tra il 4-6 posto nei prossimo 3-4 anni.


Per loro non era nemmeno rigore perché la palla era già fuori


----------



## Davidoff (23 Ottobre 2022)

Sono distaccati dalla realtà, non ci puoi parlare, spero sprofondino sotto i loro debiti, anche se con i santi in paradiso che hanno sarà difficile.


----------



## willcoyote85 (23 Ottobre 2022)

per me l'errore è il guardare queste partite.
com'era un errore guardare la juve di moggi alla fine (con le dovute proporzioni).
guardiamo a noi e se facciamo il nostro questi qui possono rubare anche in 39 partite che arrivano dietro al 100%.

sarebbe interessante sapere cosa ne pensano @Tsitsipas e gli altri.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Ottobre 2022)

Rudi84 ha scritto:


> Vi dirò la verità: se ieri avessimo perso col monza sarei stato meno incazzato di quanto lo sono ora o ieri sera guardando quella cosidetta partita di calcio


Stessa sensazione.


----------



## JoKeR (23 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me l'errore è il guardare queste partite.
> com'era un errore guardare la juve di moggi alla fine (con le dovute proporzioni).
> guardiamo a noi e se facciamo il nostro questi qui possono rubare anche in 39 partite che arrivano dietro al 100%.
> 
> sarebbe interessante sapere cosa ne pensano @Tsitsipas e gli altri.


È quello che dico sempre infatti Willy.. io non guardo mai nessuno solo Milan e Bologna.
Ieri però dopo un venerdì devastante ho deciso di passare il sabato a casa e mi sono veramente intristito.
Ero depresso al gol dell’Inter.
Ma non per l’Inter per lo sport che amavo.
Oggi allo stadio a Bologna altra partita deprimente.. che fine questo calcio ⚽️


----------



## KILPIN_91 (23 Ottobre 2022)

Il discorso è semplice: l'inter è un malato terminale, questi arbitraggi sono solo la macchina che lo tiene in vita


----------



## Tsitsipas (23 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me l'errore è il guardare queste partite.
> com'era un errore guardare la juve di moggi alla fine (con le dovute proporzioni).
> guardiamo a noi e se facciamo il nostro questi qui possono rubare anche in 39 partite che arrivano dietro al 100%.
> 
> sarebbe interessante sapere cosa ne pensano @Tsitsipas e gli altri.


Fallo di Dimarco da codice penale. Era rosso diretto.. poco da discutere. Gol del 4-3 al limite. Per me Milenkovic viene spostato ma non è un contatto così clamoroso. Sbaglia lui a volere tentare un anticipo folle su Dzeko a centrocampo con Valeri che già aveva il fischietto in bocca. L'arbitro lo valuta come contatto lecito e poi non può annullare al Var perché l'ha visto così


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Fallo di Dimarco da codice penale. Era rosso diretto.. poco da discutere. Gol del 4-3 al limite. Per me Milenkovic viene spostato ma non è un contatto così clamoroso. Sbaglia lui a volere tentare un anticipo folle su Dzeko a centrocampo con Valeri che già aveva il fischietto in bocca. *L'arbitro lo valuta come contatto lecito e poi non può annullare al Var perché l'ha visto così*


non ho visto l'episodio quindi parlo in generale.
è veramente assurda sta cosa, che poi la applicano solo quando ne hanno voglia, che il var non può entrare in gioco sull'entità del contatto.
come uno può sbagliare a vedere o no un contatto, può sbagliare a valutare l'entità.
è davvero ridicolo.

per me anche il rigore per l'inter è regalato, cosa deve fare il portiere? bo...


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho visto l'episodio quindi parlo in generale.
> è veramente assurda sta cosa, che poi la applicano solo quando ne hanno voglia, che il var non può entrare in gioco sull'entità del contatto.
> come uno può sbagliare a vedere o no un contatto, può sbagliare a valutare l'entità.
> è davvero ridicolo.
> ...


Troppo spesso l'arbitro ha mania di protagonismo.
Non scordiamo che per la legge della strada l'arbitro era colui che non era capace nemmeno a stare in porta e cosi gongolava del nuovo potere che gli veniva affidato.

Quella dell'entità del contatto è nata per non togliere potere all'arbitro e alla sensazione di campo e da campo.
Non oso immaginare cosa si possano dire arbitro e var e tutto sommato non lo voglio nemmeno sapere.

Resto però fermamente convinto che nel prossimo futuro l'arbitro, inteso come figura, debba essere un ex calciatore .
Basta con questi megalomani in giacchetta .

Per quanto mi riguarda dopo torino-inter hanno perso ogni credibilità.
Nella migliore delle ipotesi sono incapaci e non so quanto questa ipotesi li possa rincuorare.
In europa francamente questi episodi non accadono ..
Chissà perchè...


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (24 Ottobre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non ho visto l'episodio quindi parlo in generale.
> è veramente assurda sta cosa, che poi la applicano solo quando ne hanno voglia, che il var non può entrare in gioco sull'entità del contatto.
> come uno può sbagliare a vedere o no un contatto, può sbagliare a valutare l'entità.
> è davvero ridicolo.
> ...


come hanno tolto il rigore al Napoli ieri sera. Altro errore molto grave del VAR che quantomeno deve richiamare Valeri perchè Terraciano tocca chiaramente prima la palla.


----------



## willcoyote85 (24 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Troppo spesso l'arbitro ha mania di protagonismo.
> Non scordiamo che per la legge della strada l'arbitro era colui che non era capace nemmeno a stare in porta e cosi gongolava del nuovo potere che gli veniva affidato.
> 
> Quella dell'entità del contatto è nata per non togliere potere all'arbitro e alla sensazione di campo e da campo.
> ...


be a noi ne è capitato uno peggiore 2 settimane fa... 
non so veramente cosa dire.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Per me nonostante tutto l'Inda rimane la nostra principale rivale per lo scudetto.

Stanno superando un periodo difficile con infortuni e cali di forma, ma stanno ingranando un'altra marcia, li vedo agguerriti e convinti.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me nonostante tutto l'Inda rimane la nostra principale rivale per lo scudetto.
> 
> Stanno superando un periodo difficile con infortuni e cali di forma, ma stanno ingranando un'altra marcia, li vedo agguerriti e convinti.


Hanno cambiato modo di giocare.
Hanno abbassato il baricentro.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me nonostante tutto l'Inda rimane la nostra principale rivale per lo scudetto.
> 
> Stanno superando un periodo difficile con infortuni e cali di forma, ma stanno ingranando un'altra marcia, li vedo agguerriti e convinti.


Di certo saranno quelli che più di tutti ci faranno scoppiare il fegato perchè sono i peggiori in assoluto.
Intanto tra barca e firenze con due furti clamorosi restano a galla.


----------



## Lineker10 (24 Ottobre 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hanno cambiato modo di giocare.
> Hanno abbassato il baricentro.


Secondo me hanno anche compattato il gruppo dopo un'estate difficile.

Tatticamente dietro li vedo un po' indeboliti. Non riescono piu a fare quel possesso palla difensivo che riusciva a stancare gli avversari e alleggerire la pressione. Ora vanno in difficoltà quasi ogni partita perchè i difensori presi uno ad uno non sono granche.
E come dici tu hanno reagito abbassando il baricentro e giocando in modo meno corale e piu diretto sulle punta.
Per certi versi una mentalità anche piu adatta a Lukaku+Lautaro forse. Pero potrebbero avere difficoltà negli scontri diretti contro squadre che alzano il baricentro, perchè se pensano di attaccare in due non li vedo granche forti.

Alla lunga mi sembrano comunque una avversaria che fa punti e sarà piu o meno costante fino a fine stagione. Difficile fare 84 punti, ma non ne faranno tanti meno secondo me.

PS: per come la vedo io, se non abbiamo crolli ad oggi imprevedibili quest'anno lo scudetto lo festeggiamo ben prima dell'ultima giornata.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me hanno anche compattato il gruppo dopo un'estate difficile.
> 
> Tatticamente dietro li vedo un po' indeboliti. *Non riescono piu a fare quel possesso palla difensivo *che riusciva a stancare gli avversari e alleggerire la pressione. Ora vanno in difficoltà quasi ogni partita perchè i difensori presi uno ad uno non sono granche.
> E come dici tu hanno reagito abbassando il baricentro e giocando in modo meno corale e piu diretto sulle punta.
> ...


Ecco perchè in estate scrivevo che stavano facendo una caxxata prendendo acerbi pensando di utlizzarlo anche in mezzo.
Con bastoni braccetto di sinistra e acerbi in mezzo hanno grossi problemi in uscita perchè entrambi portati ad aprire il sinistro nel giro-palla e basta una chiusura preventiva per far saltare il banco.
Su skriniar poi nella prima impostazione stendiamo un velo pietoso.
Pinocchio aveva un piede meno legnoso.


----------



## Tsitsipas (24 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Secondo me hanno anche compattato il gruppo dopo un'estate difficile.
> 
> Tatticamente dietro li vedo un po' indeboliti. Non riescono piu a fare quel possesso palla difensivo che riusciva a stancare gli avversari e alleggerire la pressione. Ora vanno in difficoltà quasi ogni partita perchè i difensori presi uno ad uno non sono granche.
> E come dici tu hanno reagito abbassando il baricentro e giocando in modo meno corale e piu diretto sulle punta.
> ...


Purtroppo giochiamo da un po' di partite senza Brozovic e Lukaku. e Brozovic è ancora più importante del belga. A Firenze stavamo ammazzando la partita. era chiusa prima che Dimarco decidesse di riaprirla. sul fatto che stiamo sculando è tutto vero, il problema è il calendario. prima della sosta abbiamo 3 trasferte in 10 giorni che fanno paura: juventus, bayern, atalanta. mentre voi fate bottino pieno contro cremonese, spezia e fiorentina


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Ottobre 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Purtroppo giochiamo da un po' di partite senza Brozovic e Lukaku. e Brozovic è ancora più importante del belga. A Firenze stavamo ammazzando la partita. era chiusa prima che Dimarco decidesse di riaprirla. sul fatto che stiamo sculando è tutto vero, il problema è il calendario. prima della sosta abbiamo 3 trasferte in 10 giorni che fanno paura: juventus, bayern, atalanta. mentre voi fate bottino pieno contro cremonese, spezia e fiorentina


Potevamo dire anche noi la stessa cosa, nelle prime 9 giornate abbiamo incontrato Inter, Juve, Napoli, Atalanta e Udinese. Tra l’altro la Juve l’abbiamo beccata in mezzo alle due partite con il Chelsea. 
Fortuna che in campionato abbiamo tenuto botta nonostante un calendario che di solito si da a una squadretta, mentre le altre giocavano con tutte le neopromosse.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Ottobre 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Per me nonostante tutto l'Inda rimane la nostra principale rivale per lo scudetto.
> 
> Stanno superando un periodo difficile con infortuni e cali di forma, ma stanno ingranando un'altra marcia, li vedo agguerriti e convinti.



Purtroppo quelle partite col Farsa non ci volevano, li hanno resuscitati.
È comunque una squadra isterica e che concede parecchio, ma ora stanno mettendoci agonismo, in più mettiamoci anche i favori arbitrali ed eccoli lì ancora a rompere le balle.


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Purtroppo giochiamo da un po' di partite senza Brozovic e Lukaku. e Brozovic è ancora più importante del belga. *A Firenze stavamo ammazzando la partita. era chiusa prima che Dimarco decidesse di riaprirla.* sul fatto che stiamo sculando è tutto vero, il problema è il calendario. prima della sosta abbiamo 3 trasferte in 10 giorni che fanno paura: juventus, bayern, atalanta. mentre voi fate bottino pieno contro cremonese, spezia e fiorentina


Anche tu convinto esponente della teoria intercentrica secondo cui il mondo gira attorno all'inter?

Mi spieghi in base a cosa se un vostro giocatore compie una giocata tecnicamente valida che indirizza il destino e porta a una segnatura è normalità mentre se la fanno gli altri rientra tra i regali/concessioni/riesumazione ?

Se koumè, esempio pratico, fa un cambio gioco di 60 metri e porta ikonè all'isolamento in fascia e all'1vs1 col vostro difensore e il viola mette palla al 7 è un regalo dell'inter?
Se di marco sbaglia totalmente tempo dell'intervento è una sua concessione?

Avete un bizzarro modo di leggere le azioni, le partite e il susseguirsi degli eventi.

Nemmeno quelli del real analizzano le partite e le azioni come voi e loro si che avrebbero valori e storico per farlo.

La partita l'ha riaperta la fiorentina con una reazione importante o comunque sufficiente per far crollare il vostro muro difensivo.
Non siete ingiocabili e nemmeno illegali, checchè ne dicano i trombettieri.


----------



## Wetter (24 Ottobre 2022)

Ho visto solo ora il gol dell'Armeno. Ma davvero questi hanno vinto a 9 secondi dalla fine con un rimpallo del genere? ahahahaa
Quant'è, la terza partita che vincono all'ultimo minuto?


----------



## diavoloINme (24 Ottobre 2022)

Wetter ha scritto:


> Ho visto solo ora il gol dell'Armeno. Ma davvero questi hanno vinto a 9 secondi dalla fine con un rimpallo del genere? ahahahaa
> Quant'è, la terza partita che vincono all'ultimo minuto?


Si però culovic gioca per noi.
Loro sono belli, biondi e ingiocabili.


----------



## Freddy Manson (24 Ottobre 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Purtroppo giochiamo da un po' di partite senza Brozovic e Lukaku. e Brozovic è ancora più importante del belga. A Firenze stavamo ammazzando la partita. era chiusa prima che Dimarco decidesse di riaprirla. sul fatto che stiamo sculando è tutto vero, il problema è il calendario. prima della sosta abbiamo 3 trasferte in 10 giorni che fanno paura: juventus, bayern, atalanta. *mentre voi fate bottino pieno contro cremonese, spezia e fiorentina*


Gufa un altro po', no?


----------



## Igniorante (24 Ottobre 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> Gufa un altro po', no?



Tiferò Acciuga più di quando allenava noi, guarda...


----------



## folletto (24 Ottobre 2022)

Tsitsipas ha scritto:


> Purtroppo giochiamo da un po' di partite senza Brozovic e Lukaku. e Brozovic è ancora più importante del belga. A Firenze stavamo ammazzando la partita. era chiusa prima che Dimarco decidesse di riaprirla. sul fatto che stiamo sculando è tutto vero, il problema è il calendario. *prima della sosta abbiamo 3 trasferte in 10 giorni che fanno paura: juventus, bayern, atalanta. mentre voi fate bottino pieno contro cremonese, spezia e fiorentina*


Toccatevi amici rossoneri, toccatevi


----------

